

Ask HN: What apps are always running on your phone? - tdorrance

Just interested in what apps you are always using.  For me in no particular order (iPhone) - RunKeeper, Safari, Mail, Twitter, Audible, TuneIn, Instagram...
======
bulltale
Apart from the usual suspects (Phone, Message, Mail, Safari): Whatsapp,
WeekCal (Great calender replacement), Plaintext (Great notes replacement
+dropbox sync), Dropbox, Alarmed (Great alarm + reminder app), Navigon plus
the latest casual game I run (currently Modern Combat 3 (which still amazes me
running it on a 3GS)).

------
nandemo
The ones I use the most are RunKeeper, SleepCycle, iReal b (great tool for
practicing jazz), plus Yahoo Japan's app for looking up train routes.

I also often use Skype on my phone because it sucks less than on my Linux
desktop.

------
felipebueno
These are the ones I use most:
<https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5rryu7904o9xku3/KcEycVRsxq>

[update] - not sure why there is two Mobile Mouse =p

------
xackpot
Notes, Twitter, Facebook, Maps, Safari and my own app Finderous.

~~~
tdorrance
Finderous looks pretty cool. Good luck! We've just launch out app in beta -
not a mobile app yet neufit.com but we are gaining some traction with it to go
mobile as well!

------
peterlalonde
iphone: mail, calendar, phone (obvious) DO (tasks) Openera
(files/attachments), Evernote (notes) Tweetbot (twitter) Google Maps...oh
wait... not anymore.

------
apoorvsaxena
The Most Used app on my phone is Dictionary.

